# Socionics A-Model Function Order.



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

*Socionics A-Model Function Order*​ 

As promised here is the way Socionics A-Model is essentially built:

In Socionics The 8 cognitive functions (aspects of reality) are distributed in blocks of 2. Each block defines certain aspect of the self, a combination of perspective and judgmental components.

The *First block* is named the *"ego block"* which contains functions *1* and *2*.
It describes the natural role, the common state of mind, the preferred way of being, which is constantly stimulated and bombarded with new information.

Function *1* is called *Leading Function*:
It produces information most intensively; people make judgments and assumptions based on this. It is usually an unconscious process from where the self projects, something people is accustomed using.
Acting trough this function conveys a natural state of confidence, since people use it effortlessly.
Individual quests and interest come from this base function.

Function *2* is called *Creative Function:*
It describes the way the leading function is applied and shared with the world. For the user, it isn't as significant as the Leading Function, but rather a way to adhere context to it, for others to understand.
People will try to solve problems trough this function while basing it on the leading function perspective.

The *Second block* is called *"super-ego block"* which contains functions *3* and *4.
*The functions contained in this block are usually understood by the user, as a rejected alternative of their own ego. When acting from these, people become very self-conscious.

Function *3* is called *Role Function:*
This is turned off while using the leading function; it represents the opposite approach of the leading perspective. People are aware of this aspect of the self, seeing it as a weakness that can be corrected and needs to be worked on.

Function *4* is called *Vulnerable Function:*
It is known between socionics advocates as "the point of last resistance". The user can't understand the usefulness of this function. When involved with it people become frustrated, thus they try to ignore information coming from such a source.

The *Third block* is called *"super-id block"* which contains functions *5* and *6.
*Information gathered through this block is viewed only as recreational. When involved with these functions people will feel like there are more capable subjects then self. People will gladly learn and ask for help in these matters, from others they consider to be naturals at task.

Function *5* is called *Suggestive Function:*
Information coming from these function perfectly complements the leading function. The user is easily entertained and will adapt to the presence of this function. Obtaining information by this means gives the user a psychological feel of calmness and realization, and as such will the user constantly look for it.

Function *6* is called *Mobilizing Function:*
Information coming from this element is seen as necessary but not vital. The subject will only sporadically come in contact with this because of its overwhelming effect. Also when shared it is usually grasped by others as childish. Still it produces soothing effects in the self even more so then the suggestive function. 

The final *Fourth block* is called *"id block"* which contains function *7* and *8*.
The information contained in these functions is seen as easy to grasp but unessential. They are perceived as rather important to develop but not substantial. In consequence subject won't focus as much in these despite their competence in using them.

Function *7* is called *Ignoring Function:*
It is perceived as a rival function to one's leading function; because of this, information is seen as superfluous. It is subliminal and boring which results on the user ignoring it. Usually the user interacts with this subconsciously but translates the result to it's leading point of view. This is neglected in public and used privately or when needed. 

Function *8* is called *Demonstrative Function:*
Information coming from this source isn't taken seriously. It is called demonstrative because it's use is exposed by the user as an absurd expression of their creative function. Still people interact a lot with it privately to asses their creative function.
Ironically this function is the second easiest to use, after the leading function.

edit:
here is an example of the socionics ENFP (or IEE)
*
EGO*
Leading:_________ Ne
Creative:_________Fi
*SUPER EGO*
Role:____________Se
Vulnerable:_______Ti
*SUPER ID*
Suggestive:_______Si
Mobilizing:________Te
*ID*
Ignored:__________Ni
Demonstrative:____Fe 



For detailed infos, please ask; i tried to make this as short as possible for exposition purposes, so that it can be easily grasped.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Marco Antonio said:


> *Socionics A-Model Function Order*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. I still am not quite cle4ar on it. Could you line it up for me?
My functions go like this;
Ni
Te
Se
Fi
Ne
Ti
Si
Fe


----------



## Fukyo (Jan 7, 2009)

Socionics defines some functions (even though they have the same names) differently than MBTI, don't mix them up.

Someone should probably make a similar overview of the function definitions in Socionics so that people wouldn't confuse or translate them directly to MBTI.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Fukyo said:


> Socionics defines some functions (even though they have the same names) differently than MBTI, don't mix them up.
> 
> Someone should probably make a similar overview of the function definitions in Socionics so that people wouldn't confuse or translate them directly to MBTI.


Fukyo!!!!
*tackle hugs*


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

*helpful. wanting to know a bit more.*

I am an INFJ. I am still having a hard time understanding the information that was listed. It "sounded" right, but I want to understand it better... is there a site or place where I can get more details? thanks


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

*EGO*
Leading:_________ Ne
Creative:_________Fi
*SUPER EGO*
Role:____________Se
Vulnerable:_______Ti
*SUPER ID*
Suggestive:_______Si
Mobilizing:________Te
*ID*
Ignored:__________Ni
Demonstrative:____Fe 

So based on your example, as an ISTP (ISTj in Socionics) my functions would look something like this:


> *EGO*
> Leading:_________ Ti
> Creative:_________Se
> *SUPER EGO*
> ...


I will need to digest this, but so far it makes sense. If what I wrote is correct, is it safe to say that the INFP (INFj) would be an ideal partner for super ego purposes, the ENFP a true partner and ESTJ not a good partner at all?


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

Functianalyst said:


> *EGO*
> Leading:_________ Ne
> Creative:_________Fi
> *SUPER EGO*
> ...


No. ISTj and ENFp are conflicting.
( Conflicting relations between psychological ("personality") types )

Duality (which is supposed to be the most rewarding type) would be ISTj and ENFj.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Fukyo said:


> Socionics defines some functions (even though they have the same names) differently than MBTI, don't mix them up.
> 
> Someone should probably make a similar overview of the function definitions in Socionics so that people wouldn't confuse or translate them directly to MBTI.


this is correct i will gladly post a table where it is explained the approach to each information element from a socionic point of view 



Mikhail said:


> Fukyo!!!!
> *tackle hugs*


so indeed i shall let you read the information first, and then clarify any doubts you have 



GreenCoyote said:


> I am an INFJ. I am still having a hard time understanding the information that was listed. It "sounded" right, but I want to understand it better... is there a site or place where I can get more details? thanks


the page where you can look for infos is a socionics wiki: Wikisocion home - Wikisocion



Functianalyst said:


> *EGO*
> Leading:_________ Ne
> Creative:_________Fi
> *SUPER EGO*
> ...


if your mbti function preference, was identical to your socionics information elements definitions, then yes, that would be the right wayto enlist them. That being said it is coherent that the most healthy and fulfilling relationship to have would be with your DUAL (from a socionic approach) which would be (if you where an ISTj) an ENFJ as INFpharmacist said.
The INFj yes, super-ego, but not good relationship to partner with or collaborate. Each one thinks of the other as mysterious and interesting, but you could hardly understand each other in terms of interests and expression.
The ESTj definitely frustraiting, although very similar, the initial approach is different. Each one sees the other as useful for their own purposes but not right aligned. This is also called an "extinguishment" relationship. 



INFpharmacist said:


> No. ISTj and ENFp are conflicting.
> ( Conflicting relations between psychological ("personality") types )
> 
> Duality (which is supposed to be the most rewarding type) would be ISTj and ENFj.


Genau!


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's the link to a general approach to information elements: Socionics :: Information Elements

that being read, here is an approach to the dichotomies in Socionics (from: http://www.socionics.us/theory/information.shtml )

*Static* (Ne, Se, Ti, Fi) = "Snapshots"
*Dynamic* (Te, Fe, Ni, Si) = Objects and Fields in motion
*Extroverted *(Ne, Se, Te, Fe) = Things as independent of other things
*Introverted *(Ni, Si, Ti, Fi) = Relationships between things
*External* (Se, Te, Si, Ti) = Explicit, directly sensible content of reality
*Internal *(Ne, Fe, Ni, Fi) = Implicit, indirectly perceivable content of reality
*Irrational  *(Ne, Se, Ni, Si) = Raw, unfiltered information*
Rational *(Te, Fe, Ti, Fi) = Interpreted information


----------

